# One of my pet peeves!



## MissyLou (Mar 15, 2017)

Every time I see a crochet themed tee shirt, poster, coffee mug etc. that has a ball of yarn with TWO FREAKING HOOKS jammed in it I scream NOOOOOO! and then swear at the design till it is no longer in my sight! I have been crocheting off and on for the better part of 75 years and I have yet to see any crocheter use 2 FREAKING HOOKS simultaneously. Nor have I ever seen a crochet pattern that requires 2 FREAKING HOOKS to be used simultaneously!! So why are these designers using 2 FREAKING HOOKS?? Or am I the only crocheter that goes ballistic at this??


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

You can go to zazzle.com and design your own crochet themed t-shirt.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

What makes me scream is the fireplace and patio commercial that has grandma in her rocker just banging the knitting needles together. Not a stitch on one needle or even the needle inserted in a loop. Just banging them together. Grrrrrr


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I know what you mean. I have a lot of pet peeves. Like sayings that don't make sense. 'I could care less' means I care. 'I couldn't care less' means you don't care, but people use the first saying more often to express that they don't care WHICH MAKES NO SENSE! Or the car commercial that said 'life happens between empty and full'. The only thing that happens between empty and full is that you go to the gas station! If that is what your life is, I feel bad for you! Or the allergy commercial that says six is greater than one! DUH! It isn't that it makes no sense-it's stating the obvious which makes me crazy! I am glad to have a DVR to skip over the stupid commercials! 
I would feel the same about the crochet themed items too.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

MissyLou said:


> Every time I see a crochet themed tee shirt, poster, coffee mug etc. that has a ball of yarn with TWO FREAKING HOOKS jammed in it I scream NOOOOOO! and then swear at the design till it is no longer in my sight! I have been crocheting off and on for the better part of 75 years and I have yet to see any crocheter use 2 FREAKING HOOKS simultaneously. Nor have I ever seen a crochet pattern that requires 2 FREAKING HOOKS to be used simultaneously!! So why are these designers using 2 FREAKING HOOKS?? Or am I the only crocheter that goes ballistic at this??


That doesn't bother me, but when someone calls a crocheted project knitting, and vice versa, it makes me crazy.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MissyLou said:


> Every time I see a crochet themed tee shirt, poster, coffee mug etc. that has a ball of yarn with TWO FREAKING HOOKS jammed in it I scream NOOOOOO! and then swear at the design till it is no longer in my sight! I have been crocheting off and on for the better part of 75 years and I have yet to see any crocheter use 2 FREAKING HOOKS simultaneously. Nor have I ever seen a crochet pattern that requires 2 FREAKING HOOKS to be used simultaneously!! So why are these designers using 2 FREAKING HOOKS?? Or am I the only crocheter that goes ballistic at this??


I've been fortunate enough to never have seen that, probably because I knit far more than I crochet. I agree that it's totally bizarre. The mental picture of anyone's actually trying to crochet with two hooks does have it's amusing side as long as I don't have to see the "finished" project.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> That doesn't bother me, but when someone calls a crocheted project knitting, and vice versa, it makes me crazy.


Indeed! And that happens around my area all the time. Trying to correct the terminology is always good for snarky responses..... I usually tell them it's akin to calling an automobile a bicycle.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> What makes me scream is the fireplace and patio commercial that has grandma in her rocker just banging the knitting needles together. Not a stitch on one needle or even the needle inserted in a loop. Just banging them together. Grrrrrr


Wow, I'm lucky--I've never seen that one, either.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I know what you mean. I have a lot of pet peeves. Like sayings that don't make sense. 'I could care less' means I care. 'I couldn't care less' means you don't care, but people use the first saying more often to express that they don't care WHICH MAKES NO SENSE! Or the car commercial that said 'life happens between empty and full'. The only thing that happens between empty and full is that you go to the gas station! If that is what your life is, I feel bad for you! Or the allergy commercial that says six is greater than one! DUH! It isn't that it makes no sense-it's stating the obvious which makes me crazy! I am glad to have a DVR to skip over the stupid commercials!
> I would feel the same about the crochet themed items too.


And one of my pet peeves is people who hear it said wrong, never give it a thought, and change their correct way of saying it to the incorrect version *sigh*. I have an adult stepdaughter who has done that for the past 48 years. I have to bite my tongue.....


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> And one of my pet peeves is people who hear it said wrong, never give it a thought, and change their correct way of saying it to the incorrect version *sigh*. I have an adult stepdaughter who has done that for the past 48 years. I have to bite my tongue.....


My brother in law says "supposably" and my son in law says "all the sudden." Both men are very intelligent and well educated. So why????? 
I certainly understand about biting your tongue.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I had a pet peeve once--it died.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

old-viking-girl said:


> You have to realize that people who do not knit or crochet don't know the difference. Some of them will know a lot about things of which I'm totally ignorant. Of course, I do not try to create art based on things I know nothing about.
> My main pet peeve is to see the wrong use of certain words, like THERE, THEIR, THEY'RE, YOUR, YOU'RE. We are all blessed with different gifts, which is what it takes to make the world go around - or should it be "go round"?. If you find errors in this post, please forgive me. I'm good at writing, but not perfect.
> :sm16:
> :sm16: :sm16:


And "lot's" of unnecessary quotation "mark's." Confusion about "its"and "it's" is another. It's "voila`" not "wala" or "wah la."

Believe me, I could write a book if I could be sure it wouldn't tip me over the edge of insanity, and I'm standing right on the edge as it is!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I guess I've got to the ripe old age where stuff doesn't bother me like it used to. Makes life a lot easier on me. I don't care whether a picture has 1 or 2 crochet hooks, whether crocheting is called knitting or vice versa, and when people spell things wrong, well, maybe they just didn't have the education some of us had.


----------



## MissyLou (Mar 15, 2017)

I have language peeves that would fill up this forum for a week or more if I tried to list them The top 2 in the list are a lot as one word and isle instead of aisle. My students often complained when such errors cost them points every time the were used in their papers because, "Professor, this ain't (grrrrrrrrrrrrhh!) English class so why does it matter?"AAAAGGGGHHH! 
So 2 hooks in crochet themes isn't my only pet peeve--but at least I no longer have to deal with students!


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Mine is the "hot water heater." Why in the world do you want to heat hot water? It's already hot, for heaven's sake! What you want is a water heater.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

MissyLou said:


> I have language peeves that would fill up this forum for a week or more if I tried to list them The top 2 in the list are a lot as one word and isle instead of aisle. My students often complained when such errors cost them points every time the were used in their papers because, "Professor, this ain't (grrrrrrrrrrrrhh!) English class so why does it matter?"AAAAGGGGHHH!
> So 2 hooks in crochet themes isn't my only pet peeve--but at least I no longer have to deal with students!


Hmmmmm. I guess I should be glad I didn't teach school! ☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Ask4j said:


> I had a pet peeve once--it died.


 :sm09: Reading these responses has been fun.... and no one has gotten holier-than-thou.
I have things that I hear or see and it feels like my head will explode... but only on certain days.... other times I notice them but have no reaction.
I know the difference between your and you're, etc homophones but sometimes my fingers are typing faster than my brain.
Sometimes grammar mistakes put my teeth on edge... and shortly afterwards I catch myself making some (or not!)


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> :sm09: Reading these responses has been fun.... and no one has gotten holier-than-thou.
> I have things that I hear or see and it feels like my head will explode... but only on certain days.... other times I notice them but have no reaction.
> I know the difference between your and you're, etc homophones but sometimes my fingers are typing faster than my brain.
> Sometimes grammar mistakes put my teeth on edge... and shortly afterwards I catch myself making some (or not!)


Exactly!


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Apostrophes wrongly used, spelling errors, factual errors - you name it!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

My husband continually refers to my crocheting as knitting. I have corrected him umpteen times but to no avail. Guess after 56 years I might as well get used to it.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm wit' youse! :sm17:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> I'm wit' youse! :sm17:


;~D.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

loubroy said:


> My husband continually refers to my crocheting as knitting. I have corrected him umpteen times but to no avail. Guess after 56 years I might as well get used to it.


Years ago I taught preschool.. I remember a child who for awhile called anything that flew in the air a bird --- didn't matter what.... the identifying characteristic that he could concentrate on was flying.
Planes, bees, butterflies... all called birds. I was working with kids who had something going on to cause language development delay, so that was part of it.....


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Whaaat, only one hook! But how do you do double crochet?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> Years ago I taught preschool.. I remember a child who for awhile called anything that flew in the air a bird --- didn't matter what.... the identifying characteristic that he could concentrate on was flying.
> Planes, bees, butterflies... all called birds. I was working with kids who had something going on to cause language development delay, so that was part of it.....


Apparently some adults have slipped through the cracks and didn't get this kind of help. Good for you on having provided it to preschoolers.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ifangoch said:


> Whaaat, only one hook! But how do you do double crochet?


I had to laugh out loud at this one.


----------



## MissyLou (Mar 15, 2017)

if we need 2 hooks for double crochet does that mean 3 for triple crochet? :sm02:


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

Ask4j said:


> I had a pet peeve once--it died.


 The best response ever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Lynnknits said:


> The best response ever!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree! ????????????


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

phyllisab said:


> Yes


hahahahaha


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MissyLou said:


> if we need 2 hooks for double crochet does that mean 3 for triple crochet? :sm02:


Yes. The third hook is manipulated by the mouth. That's how you get a presidential pouty mouth in the USA.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> And "lot's" of unnecessary quotation "mark's." Confusion about "its"and "it's" is another. It's "voila`" not "wala" or "wah la."
> 
> Believe me, I could write a book if I could be sure it wouldn't tip me over the edge of insanity, and I'm standing right on the edge as it is!


It is the inappropriate use of the apostrophe after every *S* added to a word that makes me grit my teeth.

Thanks for the place to vent this irritation. I wouldn't dream of correcting word's in post's (example)

Now I'll hide my pet peeve back in the closet.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

yover8 said:


> It is the inappropriate use of the apostrophe after every *S* added to a word that makes me grit my teeth.
> 
> Thanks for the place to vent this irritation. I wouldn't dream of correcting word's in post's (example)
> 
> Now I'll hide my pet peeve back in the closet.


And I will just try to grit my teeth when I come across unnecessary apostrophes. ☺☺☺


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

MissyLou said:


> if we need 2 hooks for double crochet does that mean 3 for triple crochet? :sm02:


half a hook for half-double crochet.... LOL


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Another one of mine is (for the last 17 years) is saying the year two thousand AND seventeen! How about leaving math out of it and say two thousand seventeen. You didn't say nineteen AND ninty nine did you?
Mainly I dislike this from news anchors and all others that speak for a living. They should know better!


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> That doesn't bother me, but when someone calls a crocheted project knitting, and vice versa, it makes me crazy.


People who do neither craft often don't understand the difference. And, the Tunisian knit stitch looks like knitted stockinette stitch.

http://www.mooglyblog.com/tunisian-knit-stitch/


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Lose amd loose.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've actually tried to knit with two Afghan hooks (12 inches from stopper to crochet end) and there is a Tunisian crochet stitch process...can parallel the regular crochet instructions but is worked a bit differently. I believe it is sort of picking up loops (casting on) the length of the project (the 12 inch device can also have a LONG plastic cord attached with a stopper at the one end...for wider projects). Then you cast off and leave a final loop at the side of your dominant hand's long 12-inch-hook/and cable. Repeat the cast on and cast off for as many rows/inches/feet/etc. until you reach the end of available thread/yarn or your intended goal.

I may have several run-ons...and I apologize if I have. Tunisian/Afghan work is quite different than knitting OR crochet. Above is probably a photographic link to the Tunisian process.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Another one of mine is (for the last 17 years) is saying the year two thousand AND seventeen! How about leaving math out of it and say two thousand seventeen. You didn't say nineteen AND ninty nine did you?
> Mainly I dislike this from news anchors and all others that speak for a living. They should know better!


Good point. I'm afraid I've been guilty of this one!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Basically, the most overused and misused word in the English language.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

MissyLou said:


> Every time I see a crochet themed tee shirt, poster, coffee mug etc. that has a ball of yarn with TWO FREAKING HOOKS jammed in it I scream NOOOOOO! and then swear at the design till it is no longer in my sight! I have been crocheting off and on for the better part of 75 years and I have yet to see any crocheter use 2 FREAKING HOOKS simultaneously. Nor have I ever seen a crochet pattern that requires 2 FREAKING HOOKS to be used simultaneously!! So why are these designers using 2 FREAKING HOOKS?? Or am I the only crocheter that goes ballistic at this??


I am with you on this, and when I see knitting needles stuck into a skein/ball of yarn it drives me nuts too. My mom saw me doing that when I first learned to knit, at about age 7 or 8, she told me she didn't want to ever see that again because it could split the yarn or sever a piece of it, and I learned from then on never to stick my needles into my ball/skein of yarn.


----------



## DarleneAP (Jan 26, 2017)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> My brother in law says "supposably" and my son in law says "all the sudden." Both men are very intelligent and well educated. So why?????
> I certainly understand about biting your tongue.


Lol, I'm the same way with "supposably".


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

what is a freaking hook please?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

no1girl said:


> what is a freaking hook please?


LOL The word, freaking, is used in American English to represent another word that starts with the same letter.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> ...I know the difference between your and you're, etc homophones but sometimes my fingers are typing faster than my brain.


Funny, my gd & I had a texting "discussion" yesterday. In the attached, she's the gray part of the conversation.

When I saw her later, I asked what she meant by, "They're the same." She figures they sound alike, so it makes the point & the spelling doesn't matter. I actually wasn't sure how to make her care!

Later, she sent me a text about how much she loves her new gecko. I replied, "You are write to love her." I think I'm so clever, but it had absolutely no effect on her! She just went on with the conversation. Alas!

(I have no idea what "pp" means.)


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> LOL The word, freaking, is used in American English to represent another word that starts with the same letter.


I wonder why she does not use the word she means...... words are simply letters of the alphabet!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> Years ago I taught preschool.. I remember a child who for awhile called anything that flew in the air a bird --- didn't matter what.... the identifying characteristic that he could concentrate on was flying.
> Planes, bees, butterflies... all called birds. I was working with kids who had something going on to cause language development delay, so that was part of it.....


I kind of like this one. It makes a certain kid logic, which is fascinating to me, the way they think things through to what seems a logical conclusion.

Slightly different kid/language subject -- I heard long ago, on a program about how children develop language, that in every culture there are some of the exact same structures that kids automatically recognize as being true. I don't remember the bulk of the facts, but one thing I do remember is that when an English-speaking child is learning words, he/she inherently feels the plural of foot is foots, mouse is mouses, etc. Kids just automatically know there's a rule about putting an "s" on the plural words without anyone actually telling them. Simply from having heard sentences spoken, they feel it in their bones.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Another one of mine is (for the last 17 years) is saying the year two thousand AND seventeen! How about leaving math out of it and say two thousand seventeen. You didn't say nineteen AND ninty nine did you?
> Mainly I dislike this from news anchors and all others that speak for a living. They should know better!


I just say twenty seventeen.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

jvallas said:


> Funny, my gd & I had a texting "discussion" yesterday. In the attached, she's the gray part of the conversation.
> 
> When I saw her later, I asked what she meant by, "They're the same." She figures they sound alike, so it makes the point & the spelling doesn't matter. I actually wasn't sure how to make her care!
> 
> ...


 :sm09: I looked "pp" up in google... urban slang says it means "personal problem" ... :sm02:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> :sm09: I looked "pp" up in google... urban slang says it means "personal problem" ... :sm02:


Omg, the little snot! :sm01:


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

Ask4j said:


> I had a pet peeve once--it died.


Did you miss it?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

no1girl said:


> I wonder why she does not use the word she means...... words are simply letters of the alphabet!


The word she means is actually a vulgar term for having sex and many people use freaking or effing to simulate the word without actually using the word. Many find the represented word too vulgar to use in public, or they want to convey anger without letting the word pass their lips, so to speak. I know it sounds funny to some people but it is an accepted use in the USA.

ETA my daughter had a British boyfriend once. She would laugh when he said a British vulgarity-starts with the letter b- because she found it funny and not vulgar. People of all nations use stand-in words for vulgarities they don't want to say out loud.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> The word she means is actually a vulgar term for having sex and many people use freaking or effing to simulate the word without actually using the word. Many find the represented word too vulgar to use in public, or they want to convey anger without letting the word pass their lips, so to speak. I know it sounds funny to some people but it is an accepted use in the USA.


And as for words being letters of the alphabet, there are some particularly nasty words, such as names we can call people. They're _not_ just letters of the alphabet. They have some heft. Side note: would probably get us barred from KP, too. But I kind of think no1girl knows all this. She occasionally likes to stir the pot a little.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

jvallas said:


> And as for words being letters of the alphabet, there are some particularly nasty words, such as names we can call people. They're _not_ just letters of the alphabet. They have some heft. Side note: would probably get us barred from KP, too. But I kind of think no1girl knows all this. She occasionally likes to stir the pot a little.


Yep. Okay, didn't know that about her. I thought she was serious.


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

Using to when too is correct. Grŕrr


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Yep. Okay, didn't know that about her. I thought she was serious.


Well, I'm just making assumptions & could be dead wrong. Some people do feel strongly we shouldn't censor ourselves, I guess.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> That doesn't bother me, but when someone calls a crocheted project knitting, and vice versa, it makes me crazy.


My husband still can't seem to get it straight, as I do both, so to make it simple for him, I just refer to both as "yarning"...
LOL


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

kleiner said:


> Using to when too is correct. Grŕrr


Yes! Sometimes I have to read something several times to get the intended meaning figured out. It would be easier on the reader if they knew the difference, or cared. It really takes no more time to use words correctly, and words do matter.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Ask4j said:


> I had a pet peeve once--it died.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

loubroy said:


> My husband continually refers to my crocheting as knitting. I have corrected him umpteen times but to no avail. Guess after 56 years I might as well get used to it.


I would have a problem with that too!

I have a friend that constantly calls my dog 'he', not 'she'. She knows it is a girl dog, even though her name is Tedi. The name has a long story with it that I won't bore you with (or is it boar!, LOL). Some people don't care as much as others do about certain things.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My husband still can't seem to get it straight, as I do both, so to make it simple for him, I just refer to both as "yarning"...
> LOL


compromise is so important! :sm24:


----------



## pzbeliever (Dec 21, 2012)

Guess I have a few pet peeves too. For instance when people call a Picture a pitcher, also when my daughter puts her dirty paper plate in the garbage the opposite of all the others!! It takes up more room that way! That is the one that gets me the most! Do not think I have any regarding knitting. Used to crochet a little, but found I like knitting so much more. Otherwise I am very mild tempered, & very seldom get upset about things.


----------



## pzbeliever (Dec 21, 2012)

I believe that comes from a few centuries back, when they always said the year that way. I am sure the people using it now, just learned it from a grandparent or some other older person. It is very noticeable to me also, but is not really a pet peeve for me.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I had a pet peeve once--it died.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

My peeve is people who cannot speak without using foul language.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> The word she means is actually a vulgar term for having sex and many people use freaking or effing to simulate the word without actually using the word. Many find the represented word too vulgar to use in public, or they want to convey anger without letting the word pass their lips, so to speak. I know it sounds funny to some people but it is an accepted use in the USA.
> 
> ETA my daughter had a British boyfriend once. She would laugh when he said a British vulgarity-starts with the letter b- because she found it funny and not vulgar. People of all nations use stand-in words for vulgarities they don't want to say out loud.


hmmmmmmm they can do it but they came say it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't use words such as that, but I don't use substitutes either...............my man use the f word ten thousand tines every day.. I suspect it is the only adjective he knows.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

no1girl said:


> hmmmmmmm they can do it but they came say it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't use words such as that, but I don't use substitutes either...............my man use the f word ten thousand tines every day.. I suspect it is the only adjective he knows.


:sm01:


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

It also drives me crazy when people mispronounce certain words - nucular instead of nuclear, julary instead of jewelry, relator instead of realtor - especially when it's a newscaster. You'd think someone would educate them!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

RevDi said:


> It also drives me crazy when people mispronounce certain words - nucular instead of nuclear, julary instead of jewelry, relator instead of realtor - especially when it's a newscaster. You'd think someone would educate them!


somebody tried to.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

RevDi said:


> It also drives me crazy when people mispronounce certain words - nucular instead of nuclear, julary instead of jewelry, relator instead of realtor - especially when it's a newscaster. You'd think someone would educate them!


Nuclear & realtor drive me crazy, too, but when I found out there's an alternative spelling: jewellery, that one made more sense.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

MissyLou said:


> Every time I see a crochet themed tee shirt, poster, coffee mug etc. that has a ball of yarn with TWO FREAKING HOOKS jammed in it I scream NOOOOOO! and then swear at the design till it is no longer in my sight! I have been crocheting off and on for the better part of 75 years and I have yet to see any crocheter use 2 FREAKING HOOKS simultaneously. Nor have I ever seen a crochet pattern that requires 2 FREAKING HOOKS to be used simultaneously!! So why are these designers using 2 FREAKING HOOKS?? Or am I the only crocheter that goes ballistic at this??


You need psychiatric help. Seriously. Why did you keep screaming "2 FREAKING HOOKS"?


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> I had a pet peeve once--it died.[/quote
> 
> You're too funny!...love it!


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My husband still can't seem to get it straight, as I do both, so to make it simple for him, I just refer to both as "yarning"...
> LOL


My husband can't ever remember if I was going to knitting or quilting, so he just called it all "quitting". Can't imagine what he would call it if I crocheted as well!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I had a pet peeve once--it died.


I rescue peeves 

Seriously though, it really doesn't bother me. I just laugh them off and go on.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't sweat the small stuff. Considering all that is going on in the world today.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have been KNITTING dishcloths for a particular organization for years. After dropping off the latest batch, I got an email from my contact person saying I must CROCHET in my sleep. Wrote back saying no, but I do KNIT in almost every waking moment. I've dealt with this person for as long as I've knit for them. Not upset, but I'll correct her every opportunity I get, until she gets it right.


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

The one that bothers me is the over use of the word "bring". Maybe I need to look in an old grammar book and refresh myself on the proper use of "Bring and Take".


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

My radio is on all day: It bothers me to hear the D.J. say: "She came with my wife and I" or "this is between you and I" or " he is taller than me" "He wants to speak to you and I" etc... so many more...I cant concentrate on the topic when I hear these mistakes....


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

laceluvr said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > I had a pet peeve once--it died.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Chiplin (Nov 21, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Are you saying you didn't know !!!!!! I am laughing so much I'l get behind with the chores etc. Oh well a good excuse.



MissyLou said:


> if we need 2 hooks for double crochet does that mean 3 for triple crochet? :sm02:


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

chubs said:


> half a hook for half-double crochet.... LOL


Hook and a half?


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> And "lot's" of unnecessary quotation "mark's." Confusion about "its"and "it's" is another. It's "voila`" not "wala" or "wah la."
> 
> Believe me, I could write a book if I could be sure it wouldn't tip me over the edge of insanity, and I'm standing right on the edge as it is!


Yes yes yes. "Wala" just annoys the crap out of me, and added apostrophes, as well as unnecessary quotation marks and capitalizations, and the difference between than and then and alright instead of all right. (Not to mention, "Just between you and I." ) As a former copy editor, I admit to being a language crank, but I try to remember that language is a living organism and I need to just let things slide. Does this have anything to do with knitting? Well, there should be standard terms, abbreviations and such, which can be understood by most knitters, but with the globalization of information on the internet, terms can be confusing. Luckily we have KP.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

I do enjoy this thread! Thank you! As a former high school English teacher who switched to U.S. History (much to the chagrin of my students) I grit my teeth every. Single. Day. But I've learned not everyone has been blessed with a good education. Nor can they type and they rely on autocorrect too much. 

But, people, PLEASE: crochet, not crotchet. There really isn't much here that we discuss about crotches. And stitch. Not stich. Ok. That's all I'll vent about.

However, the content of someone's post is frequently more important than spelling or grammar. At least it isn't cursive!


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

glenniemae said:


> :sm23: :sm23:


Ive been breeding them for years.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Also to, too, and two.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I rescue peeves
> 
> Seriously though, it really doesn't bother me. I just laugh them off and go on.


Like, good for you! I like love peeves but like can't think of any like right now.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

RevDi said:


> It also drives me crazy when people mispronounce certain words - nucular instead of nuclear, julary instead of jewelry, relator instead of realtor - especially when it's a newscaster. You'd think someone would educate them!


Relator. Yes, I've met Realtors (must capitalize, apparently) who think they're Relators. Real property. Real-tors. I have a friend who greeted a young woman at her door who stated that she was a Relator. My friend said, "No, you're not." She kindly went on to explain the meaning of the word and the correct pronunciation.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Language is a living, changing thing. Just as Olde English is unintelligible today, our English of today I wager will go the same way. Sad. 

Oops, I mean like "sad". ????


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Different than. different to, different from; I can accept the first as American English, but surely my opinion differs FROM yours? And my knitting friend who talks of her daughter as "speaking TEN to the dozen" - a dozen is twelve and the quote is NINETEEN to the dozen. It is supposed to come from the speed of the pumps in the Cornish tin mines

And yes. our neighbours invited my wife and I - turn it round, they invited ME .......... I read a lot, but I am thrown by the number of these errors - perhaps I should have been a proof reader !

Edna C


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I know what you mean. I have a lot of pet peeves. Like sayings that don't make sense. 'I could care less' means I care. 'I couldn't care less' means you don't care, but people use the first saying more often to express that they don't care WHICH MAKES NO SENSE! Or the car commercial that said 'life happens between empty and full'. The only thing that happens between empty and full is that you go to the gas station! If that is what your life is, I feel bad for you! Or the allergy commercial that says six is greater than one! DUH! It isn't that it makes no sense-it's stating the obvious which makes me crazy! I am glad to have a DVR to skip over the stupid commercials!
> I would feel the same about the crochet themed items too.


I agree with you 100% about the "I couldn't care less" saying which brings me to another peeve. When people say 110% or more!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I am happy when people speak, usually, and not send a text while standing next to me.

I don't go to bars but a bar owner told me her customers don't even talk while drinking but sit and play with their phones. When they want another drink they push their glass at her when she walks by. If she ask them a questions she gets a nod either way. It is so annoying.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Crumplin said:


> Different than. different to, different from; I can accept the first as American English, but surely my opinion differs FROM yours? And my knitting friend who talks of her daughter as "speaking TEN to the dozen" - a dozen is twelve and the quote is NINETEEN to the dozen. It is supposed to come from the speed of the pumps in the Cornish tin mines
> 
> And yes. our neighbours invited my wife and I - turn it round, they invited ME .......... I read a lot, but I am thrown by the number of these errors - perhaps I should have been a proof reader !
> 
> Edna C


 Yes, I just say, leave Bob (or your wife) out of it. How does it sound now? "Billy took the knitting needles and yarn away from I."


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

ifangoch said:


> Good point. I'm afraid I've been guilty of this one!


I say that too.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I wonder about that, in American tv or movies they say "I could care less" rather than here in Australia,
we say "I couldn't care less" which makes more sense. Not really nice though I admit.


SometimesaKnitter said:


> I know what you mean. I have a lot of pet peeves. Like sayings that don't make sense. 'I could care less' means I care. 'I couldn't care less' means you don't care, but people use the first saying more often to express that they don't care WHICH MAKES NO SENSE! Or the car commercial that said 'life happens between empty and full'. The only thing that happens between empty and full is that you go to the gas station! If that is what your life is, I feel bad for you! Or the allergy commercial that says six is greater than one! DUH! It isn't that it makes no sense-it's stating the obvious which makes me crazy! I am glad to have a DVR to skip over the stupid commercials!
> I would feel the same about the crochet themed items too.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

DarleneAP said:


> Lol, I'm the same way with "supposably".


Never heard of supposably but have heard "pacifically" instead of specifically.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> LOL The word, freaking, is used in American English to represent another word that starts with the same letter.


Same in Aussie language.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knit4ES said:


> :sm09: I looked "pp" up in google... urban slang says it means "personal problem" ... :sm02:


Maybe it means "pet peeve".


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

The one that really gets to me is receiving a business letter that says "contact myself or Mr. so-and-so". Those I wouldn't contact because I figure they're too dumb to do the job.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

As well as all the errant apostrophes etc. I have several pet peeves:

Me, or even worse, myself, and my friend are going to town. You wouldn't say 'me' is going to town!

Pre-order. Ridiculous, something's either on order or it isn't! There can't be an inbetween stage.
Back to back, especially DJ's referring to playing two songs, one after the other. Not physically possible! If 'consecutively' is too cumbersome, what's wrong with : "first you heard ........, followed by ......."
Basically. Absolutely.
'Even' as in "how do you even know that?"
Worst of all, because it's so utterly wrong:
'Humanitarian' describing crisis, disaster, catastrophe.

Humanitarian means : belonging to, or worthy of humanity, especially benevolent.
How has it come to be used as the opposite by intelligent and well-educated leaders, statesman and broadcasters?
????????


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

old-viking-girl said:


> You have to realize that people who do not knit or crochet don't know the difference.
> :sm16:
> :sm16: :sm16:


The sponsor of the ad, or whatever ad agency they hire, has the responsibility to make sure the ad is correct unless it's supposed to be a spoof of some sort. You would think that the sponsor would not want some incorrect details to take away from their message. I haven't seen the ad so I don't know what product is being advertised.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I hate "everythink" instead of "everything".

There is a member here on KP who is always knocking other people's language and spelling skills yet she always writes "your" instead of "you're" and "there" instead of "their".

Accidental spelling or grammar mistakes do not bother me because most of us are guilty of them but this person uses those wrong words all the time and after I had been abused by her I pointed out her shortcomings and I was told I was wrong. Not only by her but by her friends as well.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

dawnmc1 said:


> I wonder about that, in American tv or movies they say "I could care less" rather than here in Australia,
> we say "I couldn't care less" which makes more sense. Not really nice though I admit.


Although I agree with you about the phrase "I could care less," I think it's implied that it's followed by "but I don't." I also am so sick of "jaw-dropping," "it's not rocket science," and "it's a no-brainer." Let's bring back some oldies, like "it's the cat's pajamas," "everything's jake," "horsefeathers," and "wisenheimer."


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

I hate it when TV adverts say things are "two times" as good (as something or other). What happened to the word "twice"?

I saw an episode of "Call the Midwife" where the nuns and nurses decided to knit a blanket for a colleague. They were all there with their knitting needles but when it was finished and they spread it over the bed it was crocheted. Spoiled the whole thing for me. 

Others - supermarket "8 items or less" aisles, should be "8 items or fewer"
Different to - should be "different from. The rule is "Different from, similar to, compared with ".


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> And "lot's" of unnecessary quotation "mark's." Confusion about "its"and "it's" is another. It's "voila`" not "wala" or "wah la."
> 
> Believe me, I could write a book if I could be sure it wouldn't tip me over the edge of insanity, and I'm standing right on the edge as it is!


I got a smile from your post. I too hate to see wah-la instead of voila.If the French word is too difficult simply use English,right?


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

I have mellowed with age also Sherryc.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

owlet said:


> As well as all the errant apostrophes etc. I have several pet peeves:
> 
> Me, or even worse, myself, and my friend are going to town. You wouldn't say 'me' is going to town!
> 
> ...


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Chezl said:


> I hate "everythink" instead of "everything".
> 
> There is a member here on KP who is always knocking other people's language and spelling skills yet she always writes "your" instead of "you're" and "there" instead of "their".
> 
> Accidental spelling or grammar mistakes do not bother me because most of us are guilty of them but this person uses those wrong words all the time and after I had been abused by her I pointed out her shortcomings and I was told I was wrong. Not only by her but by her friends as well.


Ouch. Not nice to single someone out. Some of us are picky about language, spelling and grammar, but to specifically criticize someone is just not cool. Since I have no idea where a person was raised, what her original language is or her level of education, as a language crank, I just try to gently nudge a few basic English principles into the mix, hoping something will stick. Then maybe she will help me with a tricky increase or decrease that I don't quite understand. We all have our strengths and weaknesses, thank goodness.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Byrney said:


> I hate it when TV adverts say things are "two times" as good (as something or other). What happened to the word "twice"?
> 
> I saw an episode of "Call the Midwife" where the nuns and nurses decided to knit a blanket for a colleague. They were all there with their knitting needles but when it was finished and they spread it over the bed it was crocheted. Spoiled the whole thing for me.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately 'different to' is now in all dictionaries as being equally valid. It really depends more on how you were taught at home, than formal grammar at school. 
Completely agree about 'two times' which seems quite recent. Another often used in adverts is 'exact same'. It's 'exactly the same'!

I also hate the confusion of 'amount' with 'number'. 
If something can be counted, use number - so number of people, dogs, books. But you'd use amount of flour, cheese, petrol.


----------



## rfloyd (Aug 24, 2016)

Mine is the constant use of "awesome." So very few things in this world are truly awesome.


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

I can relate to the wrong "their" etc especially when schools are not picking up on their grammar and spelling. Love the remark anout their peeve died! You ladies do give me a good laugh.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Would using two hooks be called touchet?


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

One more: I had to quit watching a local news program because the lead newscaster kept saying It's so fun!

Hard is it to say so much fun?


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I once worked with a woman who put out near to unthaw. Wouldn't that be freezing it? 
Another always said accrost instead of accross. Then there's it happened on accident, he lied on me, it was tooken, I crunk the car,............ my only reply is a face palm and a silent sorrowful headshake.


----------



## bobbyoftville (Mar 10, 2017)

If that's the most exasperating thing you deal with in a day I congratulate you. My list is a lot longer, hope this helps, "God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; the courage to change the things I can; and the wisdom to know the difference"


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

owlet said:


> Unfortunately 'different to' is now in all dictionaries as being equally valid. It really depends more on how you were taught at home, than formal grammar at school.
> Completely agree about 'two times' which seems quite recent. Another often used in adverts is 'exact same'. It's 'exactly the same'!
> 
> I also hate the confusion of 'amount' with 'number'.
> If something can be counted, use number - so number of people, dogs, books. But you'd use amount of flour, cheese, petrol.


Oh please don't tell me "different to" is now ok. It still sounds wrong, even if it's right. I'm still only just learning to deal with "gotten", and "bigly" nearly gave me a panic attack.


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

LOVE IT LOVE IT !!!!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

My pet peeves are wet toilet seats, turning on a tap and the water is hotter than expected, bad grammar, laziness, and lying.


----------



## backtoit (Mar 25, 2017)

I was a full time secretary for 43 years. Part of my job was to correct grammar and punctuation in letters my bosses "dictated." They actually could string words and thoughts together and make sense. While technology is great and would have simplified my life way back then, it has created very lazy habits. Now instead of a business letter, everyone just zips off a short, terse email and that is the new norm. Everything is faster, faster, faster with no polish. I also hate the over use of the word "like" instead of "said." How did that happen???? Also, the millennials say "hey" instead of hello and "no problem" instead of "you are welcome." Glad to be retired and home with time to knit and post to KP! I love this site. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Ask4j said:


> I had a pet peeve once--it died.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

ME BAD, that gets on my LAST nerve. Where did that ever come from ?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

megross said:


> Ouch. Not nice to single someone out. Some of us are picky about language, spelling and grammar, but to specifically criticize someone is just not cool. Since I have no idea where a person was raised, what her original language is or her level of education, as a language crank, I just try to gently nudge a few basic English principles into the mix, hoping something will stick. Then maybe she will help me with a tricky increase or decrease that I don't quite understand. We all have our strengths and weaknesses, thank goodness.


I think you misunderstood.
This member is always picking on other members and their language skills and she calls them names when she doesn't agree with them so I brought to her attention her failures and it was complete denial.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

loubroy said:


> My husband continually refers to my crocheting as knitting. I have corrected him umpteen times but to no avail. Guess after 56 years I might as well get used to it.


My husband just says needle work, that about covers it.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

or even "ninety-nine"! (sorry, but I HAD to respond!)


SometimesaKnitter said:


> Another one of mine is (for the last 17 years) is saying the year two thousand AND seventeen! How about leaving math out of it and say two thousand seventeen. You didn't say nineteen AND ninty nine did you?
> Mainly I dislike this from news anchors and all others that speak for a living. They should know better!


----------



## wasgau (Jan 26, 2016)

MisLou said:


> Every time I see a crochet themed tee shirt, poster, coffee mug etc. that has a ball of yarn with TWO FREAKING HOOKS jammed in it I scream NOOOOOO! and then swear at the design till it is no longer in my sight! I have been crocheting off and on for the better part of 75 years and I have yet to see any crocheter use 2 FREAKING HOOKS simultaneously. Nor have I ever seen a crochet pattern that requires 2 FREAKING HOOKS to be used simultaneously!! So why are these designers using 2 FREAKING HOOKS?? Or am I the only crocheter that goes ballistic at this??


 yes!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Another overused word is iconic.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Ifn I wanatd too bee a techer id go bak too that techng univercity, its soom whre inn a sity neer usuns. 

Give it a break, and get a sense of humor


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> Ifn I wanatd too bee a techer id go bak too that techng univercity, its soom whre inn a sity neer usuns.
> 
> Give it a break, and get a sense of humor


I think everyone here has a good sense of humor.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I think everyone here has a good sense of humor.


Not as often as they should, I do love each and everyone of you. Are my prepositions placed correctly? Or was it adverbs? Well we know now I can't spell, lol.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

chickkie said:


> My peeve is people who cannot speak without using foul language.


I actually quit a job once because of the foul language. I didn't like the job anyway but had been working beside a nice Christian lady for several months. When she left, they put a "lady" beside me who cursed at least once in every sentence that came out of her mouth. I finally told my supervisor I wanted to move. She said no and I said bye. I don't have to listen to that all day. And I have many more pet peeves. One is using correct words, there, their and they're, your and you're, to and too, and many many more. I think that one is the reason that I hate texting. And when I first joined this site, "Knitting Paradise", I thought it was only knitting. Now more than half the questions or conversations are on crocheting. Oh well, life can get interesting. And I've enjoyed reading this conversation very much. Lots of people who seem a lot like me. Bless all of you sweet ladies and gentlemen out there.

And I almost forgot... axt instead of asked.


----------



## triperado (Feb 20, 2015)

to "ask fori" you made me laugh out loud. Thanks


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Indeed! And that happens around my area all the time. Trying to correct the terminology is always good for snarky responses..... I usually tell them it's akin to calling an automobile a bicycle.


Bicycles are considered vehicles in NYS, which means riders have to follow the rules of the road, same as motorized vehicles.
It bugs me when I see people on the wrong side of the road, or riding on sidewalks.
I never drove a car on the sidewalk, why should you ride a bicycle on the sidewalk?


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

afoster said:


> I actually quit a job once because of the foul language. I didn't like the job anyway but had been working beside a nice Christian lady for several months. When she left, they put a "lady" beside me who cursed at least once in every sentence that came out of her mouth. I finally told my supervisor I wanted to move. She said no and I said bye. I don't have to listen to that all day. And I have many more pet peeves. One is using correct words, there, their and they're, your and you're, to and too, and many many more. I think that one is the reason that I hate texting. And when I first joined this site, "Knitting Paradise", I thought it was only knitting. Now more than half the questions or conversations are on crocheting. Oh well, life can get interesting. And I've enjoyed reading this conversation very much. Lots of people who seem a lot like me. Bless all of you sweet ladies and gentlemen out there.


I knew a Priest like that once - shocking!


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

old-viking-girl said:


> You have to realize that people who do not knit or crochet don't know the difference. Some of them will know a lot about things of which I'm totally ignorant. Of course, I do not try to create art based on things I know nothing about.
> My main pet peeve is to see the wrong use of certain words, like THERE, THEIR, THEY'RE, YOUR, YOU'RE. We are all blessed with different gifts, which is what it takes to make the world go around - or should it be "go round"?. If you find errors in this post, please forgive me. I'm good at writing, but not perfect.
> :sm16:
> :sm16: :sm16:


Or the current trend of using a singular verb with a plural subject: There is four kids in the pool. And the worst offenders seem to be those who know better: teachers, news readers, parliamentarians... 
English is not my first language, and I always think (and will say so, as well), if I could learn to read, write and speak English correctly, anybody can!


----------



## kkatz (Feb 24, 2011)

I prefer knitting but I also crochet. When I see a photo or crochet item upside down, then I scream internally. Have seen it even in knitting catalogs.


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

Agree with the "words"! My pet peeve is the use of less and fewer by highly paid TV people. Fewer knitters = less fun! Not fewer fun - less knitters. Why do think this bothers me when I get so many things wrong? Maybe I should look in the mirror!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

EstherOne said:


> Or the current trend of using a singular verb with a plural subject: There is four kids in the pool. And the worst offenders seem to be those who know better: teachers, news readers, parliamentarians...
> English is not my first language, and I always think (and will say so, as well), if I could learn to read, write and speak English correctly, anybody can!


I agree with you.

My parents came from Germany with barely any English but learned how to read, write and speak English correctly just like you did and they named my oldest sister Esther.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

rfloyd said:


> Mine is the constant use of "awesome." So very few things in this world are truly awesome.


Guilty as charged.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Janallyn said:


> Not as often as they should, I do love each and everyone of you. Are my prepositions placed correctly? Or was it adverbs? Well we know now I can't spell, lol.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

crochetknit Deb said:


> Bicycles are considered vehicles in NYS, which means riders have to follow the rules of the road, same as motorized vehicles.
> It bugs me when I see people on the wrong side of the road, or riding on sidewalks.
> I never drove a car on the sidewalk, why should you ride a bicycle on the sidewalk?


 Bike trails rules are the same as roads with motorized vehicles. The walkers do as they please which is not to follow the rules.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

JannieK said:


> Agree with the "words"! My pet peeve is the use of less and fewer by highly paid TV people. Fewer knitters = less fun! Not fewer fun - less knitters. Why do think this bothers me when I get so many things wrong? Maybe I should look in the mirror!


On our Channel 9 morning show "Today", the presenters always say "fewer" instead of "less" when talking about items at the supermarket or the amount of words in a competition.


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

And for goodness' sake, why have so many people started saying "ekpecially" instead of especially? It's as if someone felt they had at last found the correct pronunciation and began saying it that way and it convinced a whole city's worth of people to do the same!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ask4j said:


> I had a pet peeve once--it died.


Bahahaha, love it! :sm09:

I usually try to explain the difference this way...
One 't' in crochet, one hook.
Two 't's in knitting, two needles.

Most of the time it still goes over their heads...or they get snotty over being corrected. :sm06:


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

My father-in-law used to say "irregardless". We loved him anyhow. Or is it "anyway"? God rest his soul.


----------



## AniM (Oct 7, 2016)

Strangely enough, when organizing my stash and needles, I discovered two crochet hooks attached like circular knitting needles. Someone must have given them to me and I have no idea how they are to be used. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## AuntLondy (Feb 9, 2017)

Ask4j said:


> I had a pet peeve once--it died.


Hahahahaha! That is hilarious!!!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

AniM said:


> Strangely enough, when organizing my stash and needles, I discovered two crochet hooks attached like circular knitting needles. Someone must have given them to me and I have no idea how they are to be used. Can anyone enlighten me?


Maybe Tunisian crochet?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you . That has bothered me for years.


Cherspradlin said:


> One more: I had to quit watching a local news program because the lead newscaster kept saying It's so fun!
> 
> Hard is it to say so much fun?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

One of my pet peeves is baby daddy. Babies are not capable of being Daddies. He is the baby's Daddy or the baby's father. Also axed instead of asked. I watch Peoples Court often and when those terms are used I cringe. A person will say they axed the other person but got no answer. I want to shout, " Of course he did not answer. He was hurting too badly."


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Ask4j said:


> I had a pet peeve once--it died.


Great response!


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

MissyLou said:


> Every time I see a crochet themed tee shirt, poster, coffee mug etc. that has a ball of yarn with TWO FREAKING HOOKS jammed in it I scream NOOOOOO! and then swear at the design till it is no longer in my sight! I have been crocheting off and on for the better part of 75 years and I have yet to see any crocheter use 2 FREAKING HOOKS simultaneously. Nor have I ever seen a crochet pattern that requires 2 FREAKING HOOKS to be used simultaneously!! So why are these designers using 2 FREAKING HOOKS?? Or am I the only crocheter that goes ballistic at this??


This is not unusual when someone who doesn't know anything about a craft or even a specific profession, has to put out a product or even say a movie or TV program. It's called artistic license.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

????????


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Edith M said:


> One of my pet peeves is baby daddy. Babies are not capable of being Daddies. He is the baby's Daddy or the baby's father. Also axed instead of asked. I watch Peoples Court often and when those terms are used I cringe. A person will say they axed the other person but got no answer. I want to shout, " Of course he did not answer. He was hurting too badly."


I agree. I also am tired of the use of baby bump. Might as well be a wart!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Edith M said:


> One of my pet peeves is baby daddy. Babies are not capable of being Daddies. He is the baby's Daddy or the baby's father. Also axed instead of asked. I watch Peoples Court often and when those terms are used I cringe. A person will say they axed the other person but got no answer. I want to shout, " Of course he did not answer. He was hurting too badly."


I hear the same thing said on Judge Judy and I also hear "drug" instead of "dragged".


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

Mine is when people use the word "y'all" as a singular noun. It's plural! If you don't know how to use the word, don't use it!


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree ... nearly everyone here has a sense of humor.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Reinharv said:


> This is not unusual when someone who doesn't know anything about a craft or even a specific profession, has to put out a product or even say a movie or TV program. It's called artistic license.


It may be called artistic license but it should be called not doing your research.


----------



## kitkatpat (Jun 25, 2016)

ajrowland said:


> ME BAD, that gets on my LAST nerve. Where did that ever come from ?


ajrowland: It's "my Bad" !!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh my, there's a young lady being interviewed on Access Hollywood who must say "like" every third word. That's just lazy speech.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL!!! Loving the replies! I've been doing a lot of reading lately and I've come to the conclusion that the books are mostly self published ... the English is TERRIBLE!

One of the ???? (My mind simply won't give me the word ... maybe I'll remember before I'm through) that I keep seeing is "You've got another thing coming". As in "if you THINK you're going to get away with that, you've got another THING coming". Isn't it "another THINK coming"?


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

And let's not forget some words/pronunciation and usage is regional. Research may show a basis in another language dating back a few hundred years. English is far from "pure" - it's as diverse as our population.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

yarnbomb said:


> LOL!!! Loving the replies! I've been doing a lot of reading lately and I've come to the conclusion that the books are mostly self published ... the English is TERRIBLE!
> 
> One of the ???? (My mind simply won't give me the word ... maybe I'll remember before I'm through) that I keep seeing is "You've got another thing coming". As in "if you THINK you're going to get away with that, you've got another THING coming". Isn't it "another THINK coming"?


Yes it is.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm getting to that age too, but some things do set my teeth on edge! My husband and I now just adopt these funny words and laugh at them when we can work them in the conversation!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I just laugh at how dumb the designer is and let it go.


----------



## nanswf (Dec 28, 2016)

So in the picture framing industry, we spent many years trying to educate people in the differences between needlepoint, cross stitch, embroidery, crewel, knitting, crochet, lace, quilting, etc. We gave up! Now we refer to all fabric/thread creations as Needle Art unless the customer is making an effort to correctly identify it! Of course we still have to treat them differently according to materials and construction!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Sherryc said:


> I guess I've got to the ripe old age where stuff doesn't bother me like it used to. Makes life a lot easier on me. I don't care whether a picture has 1 or 2 crochet hooks, whether crocheting is called knitting or vice versa, and when people spell things wrong, well, maybe they just didn't have the education some of us had.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

fshinbaum said:


> Mine is when people use the word "y'all" as a singular noun. It's plural! If you don't know how to use the word, don't use it!


I thought this was settled long ago. All y'all is the plural of y'all.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> I guess I've got to the ripe old age where stuff doesn't bother me like it used to. Makes life a lot easier on me. I don't care whether a picture has 1 or 2 crochet hooks, whether crocheting is called knitting or vice versa, and when people spell things wrong, well, maybe they just didn't have the education some of us had.


or they hit the wrong key! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

susandkline said:


> I thought this was settled long ago. All y'all is the plural of y'all.


I'm a lifelong Alabamian and "y'all" is plural whether or not it's preceded by "all."


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I wouldn't get too bent out of shape. As a graphic artist, I can tell you that it is easier to show one ball of yarn with two crochet hooks (much more potential for the yarn with different sized hooks) than it is to show two balls with two hooks. Just think of all the comments about hookers and balls that the poor designer would receive if they showed two balls and hooks!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

wickedangel said:


> Would using two hooks be called touchet?


Good one!

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

fshinbaum said:


> I'm a lifelong Alabamian and "y'all" is plural whether or not it's preceded by "all."


Sorry, it was a joke on Car Talk where a Northerner was correcting a waitress in Texas for her use of y'all. Wish I could remember the whole thing and I would share it.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

MissyLou said:


> if we need 2 hooks for double crochet does that mean 3 for triple crochet? :sm02:


Imagine a treble crochet cluster!!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Not much bothers me either. I think we've all had a pretty tough row to hoe and are probably fortunate it is as good as it is.

I smiled to myself when I heard, "I seen ya when ya done it." And that came out of the mouth of a school principle.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Another peeve is when someone is complaining about the way another person speaks or types and then makes a bunch of typing mistakes in the complaint post.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I try not to be irritated by peoples speech habits but one which does bother me (and it is mostly ethnic) is dropping the "s" from words that signify ownership: "By baby daddy" instead of "baby's" daddy. I know teenagers are having children in their early teens, but so far there haven't been any baby daddies have there?


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

MissyLou said:


> Every time I see a crochet themed tee shirt, poster, coffee mug etc. that has a ball of yarn with TWO FREAKING HOOKS jammed in it I scream NOOOOOO! and then swear at the design till it is no longer in my sight! I have been crocheting off and on for the better part of 75 years and I have yet to see any crocheter use 2 FREAKING HOOKS simultaneously. Nor have I ever seen a crochet pattern that requires 2 FREAKING HOOKS to be used simultaneously!! So why are these designers using 2 FREAKING HOOKS?? Or am I the only crocheter that goes ballistic at this??


You must be in your 80's or close, and your language is downright appalling. :sm25:


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Mine is the use of "that" instead of "who" when the second part of the sentence relates to people, e.g. "people that do x, y or z" instead of "people who do x, y or z". That really annoys me but it seems very common now. Even Dr Phil says it systematically... oh! dear!!!


----------



## daesy3 (Sep 20, 2013)

MissyLou said:


> Every time I see a crochet themed tee shirt, poster, coffee mug etc. that has a ball of yarn with TWO FREAKING HOOKS jammed in it I scream NOOOOOO! and then swear at the design till it is no longer in my sight! I have been crocheting off and on for the better part of 75 years and I have yet to see any crocheter use 2 FREAKING HOOKS simultaneously. Nor have I ever seen a crochet pattern that requires 2 FREAKING HOOKS to be used simultaneously!! So why are these designers using 2 FREAKING HOOKS?? Or am I the only crocheter that goes ballistic at this??


One of my acquaintances, when we were discussing our handwork projects, always referred to her "corrugated" yarn instead of "variegated". I kept using the word variegated, but I don't think she ever caught on... and she had a college education!
That really irritated me--


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

SAMkewel said:


> Yes. The third hook is manipulated by the mouth. That's how you get a presidential pouty mouth in the USA.


That was so good!


----------



## LeonaMM (Nov 17, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> And "lot's" of unnecessary quotation "mark's." Confusion about "its"and "it's" is another. It's "voila`" not "wala" or "wah la."
> 
> I'm with you on voilà. It's a French word which has come into common English useage when something is being presented or shown to someone. For example, "stop knitting before the end of the row, turn your work and continue in the new direction for the specified number of stitches; voilà, you have created a short row."


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

chickkie said:


> My peeve is people who cannot speak without using foul language.


I have many pet peeves but that is a big one. Were they never taught English? and what an adjective is?


----------



## teapot (Aug 25, 2012)

"Dove" instead of "dived". He DIVED into the swimming pool.
"Real" instead of "Really". The sandwich was REALLY good.
"Whole nuther story" instead of "That's ANOTHER story".
"Wheelbarrel" instead of "wheelbarrow". She placed the plant in the WHEELBARROW.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

I love lace said:


> I have many pet peeves but that is a big one. Were they never taught English? and what an adjective is?


Does this answer your question about swearing? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3949986/Is-swearing-sign-intelligence-People-curse-larger-vocabulary-don-t.html


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

So, what does a "FREAKING HOOK" look like? I know what a crochet hook looks like. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't fault people who have not had a good education, but I can fault the same people and others who refuse to learn. 
Education is not something to which there is a time limit. It is ongoing. I hope to always learn. 
With the exception of a few posts, this has been a classy thread without name calling or snarky comments. That is appreciated.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I can't fault people who have not had a good education, but I can fault the same people and others who refuse to learn.
> Education is not something to which there is a time limit. It is ongoing. I hope to always learn.
> With the exception of a few posts, this has been a classy thread without name calling or snarky comments. That is appreciated.


It's one thing to just not know something, it's another thing entirely to be ignorant by choice.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

My OCD kicks in when local newscasters mispronounced the names of local towns... for example, they can get 'Stone Mountain' correct, but miss Fairmount and call it Fairmont... you'd think the news crews could get names correct.


----------



## GrandmaZo (Apr 9, 2017)

Well I dare not say a single word in case the vocabulary police arrest me. ????
I really enjoyed this post. ????


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

MissyLou said:


> Every time I see a crochet themed tee shirt, poster, coffee mug etc. that has a ball of yarn with TWO FREAKING HOOKS jammed in it I scream NOOOOOO! and then swear at the design till it is no longer in my sight! I have been crocheting off and on for the better part of 75 years and I have yet to see any crocheter use 2 FREAKING HOOKS simultaneously. Nor have I ever seen a crochet pattern that requires 2 FREAKING HOOKS to be used simultaneously!! So why are these designers using 2 FREAKING HOOKS?? Or am I the only crocheter that goes ballistic at this??


.

If I see something like this that is totally wrong, I let the company that produced the item know. Sometimes, the people making the t-shirts, mugs, etc. don't crochet or knit.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I am bothered by many things. But in my mind and my time there are more important things to bother me. Example: hungry children, neglected children. stuff like that.


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

The people in the advertising dept and the CEO do not know the difference between knitting and crocheting. I just wrote to a company and explained their flyer to women would "be tossed" because they kept saying crochet needles. I explained that crochet uses 1 hook and knitting uses 2 needles. And, if they still did not understand, ask their wife, secretary or another woman in the company. I have not heard back from them but, it has only been about 7 days.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> And "lot's" of unnecessary quotation "mark's." Confusion about "its"and "it's" is another. It's "voila`" not "wala" or "wah la."
> 
> Believe me, I could write a book if I could be sure it wouldn't tip me over the edge of insanity, and I'm standing right on the edge as it is!


Come on down, it's fun here!!


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

Absolutely!


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

What does being in her 80's have to do with this?


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

kdpa07734 said:


> My OCD kicks in when local newscasters mispronounced the names of local towns... for example, they can get 'Stone Mountain' correct, but miss Fairmount and call it Fairmont... you'd think the news crews could get names correct.


In the UK the BBC goes to great lengths to ensure correct pronunciation of foreign place names and personal names, but as soon as they get a Welsh name at the best they just totally mispronounce it, but at worst they just treat it as a joke. To me that just shows a lack of respect for one of the UK nations. The BBC is supposed to represent all of the UK, not just England.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

ifangoch said:


> In the UK the BBC goes to great lengths to ensure correct pronunciation of foreign place names and personal names, but as soon as they get a Welsh name at the best they just totally mispronounce it, but at worst they just treat it as a joke. To me that just shows a lack of respect for one of the UK nations. The BBC is supposed to represent all of the UK, not just England.


Oh my goodness, I just said "just" four times in that short post LOL


----------



## mamaseeta1948 (Feb 14, 2017)

Beachgirl, I have a girl friend who, for the life of me, can't say condominium, 
It comes out as conodinium. It's a mental block, I've tried and she's stuck on her pronunciation.
MissyLou, who would have thought of a circular needle becoming the magic
loop? Two crochet needles is hard to imagine but then we haven't seen them in motion yet.....I'm a doubting Thomas!


----------



## willifican (Apr 13, 2017)

Amen


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

fshinbaum said:


> Mine is when people use the word "y'all" as a singular noun. It's plural! If you don't know how to use the word, don't use it!


I thought "all y'all" was the plural.


----------



## MissyLou (Mar 15, 2017)

I have quit notifying the companies.--the same response--"Not our problem. we don't design 'em , we just print 'em and sell 'em!"


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Torticollus said:


> My pet peeves are wet toilet seats, turning on a tap and the water is hotter than expected, bad grammar, laziness, and lying.


Wet toilet seats: when someone in a public toilet uses one of those paper things to protect their butts from other people's germs, then leaves it there for the next person to have to touch. Selfish, rude and disgusting.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Life's too short to fuss over it!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Chezl said:


> I hate "everythink" instead of "everything".
> 
> There is a member here on KP who is always knocking other people's language and spelling skills yet she always writes "your" instead of "you're" and "there" instead of "their".
> 
> Accidental spelling or grammar mistakes do not bother me because most of us are guilty of them but this person uses those wrong words all the time and after I had been abused by her I pointed out her shortcomings and I was told I was wrong. Not only by her but by her friends as well.


You are not wrong.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

scumbugusa said:


> You must be in your 80's or close, and your language is downright appalling. :sm25:


Maybe in your eyes, but have walked by a schoolyard lately and listen to the language the young ones are spouting out? 
I don't mean high school kids, I mean the 1st - 6th graders!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> That doesn't bother me, but when someone calls a crocheted project knitting, and vice versa, it makes me crazy.


Now THAT can push me over the edge!


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

Ask4j said:


> I had a pet peeve once--it died.


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry life is to short to let that type of thing bother me.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> I am bothered by many things. But in my mind and my time there are more important things to bother me. Example: hungry children, neglected children. stuff like that.


One thing has nothing to do with the other. These are pet peeves, not the same level as what you listed. 
Most people are concerned with hungry children and neglected children too.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Or even the NUMBER of words in a competition! again, I couldn't resist!


Chezl said:


> On our Channel 9 morning show "Today", the presenters always say "fewer" instead of "less" when talking about items at the supermarket or the amount of words in a competition.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Things are changing. We were taught in English class to include ourselves last in a sentence [John, Mary and I went to the park] and now I hear speakers saying "Me, my brother and sister went shopping yesterday." Honestly, I never hear the former anymore. Seems sort of like the young people's attitudes have changed and it's "me first" now.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I think everyone here has a good sense of humor.


Are you kidding? We're having too much fun tearing the language apart :sm09:

EDIT: Sorry folks, this reply was intended for a post SometimesaKnitter had responded to, by Janllyn, on page 9.


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

How about the commercial that says you died from using this med. just call.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

to-cath said:


> Or even the NUMBER of words in a competition! again, I couldn't resist!


Oops! Caught out, sorry. :sm12:


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Byrney said:


> It may be called artistic license but it should be called not doing your research.


They just know most people won't know the difference. Let's say yougo to a movie about Navy fliers or ships with a bunch of active Navy people inn a theatre (on base) like I have. It's a hoot.

...Cops watching a show about cops or doctors watching ER and stuff. They rip it about but the truth is boring.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Only God makes perfection!


Chezl said:


> Oops! Caught out, sorry. :sm12:


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

kitkatpat said:


> ajrowland: It's "my Bad" !!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


Where did this phrase come from, and what is it suppose to mean?


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

headlemk said:


> So, what does a "FREAKING HOOK" look like? I know what a crochet hook looks like. :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Just ignorance on the part of the designers.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

My husbands brother always says "break big" when he should say great big. He's in his 70's now and still says it that way. GRRR


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't get caught up in these errors, it is more important that people feel that they want to join the conversation. Not everyone has had the benefit of education, and not everyone is communicating in their first language. I can generally understand what is being communicated and that is fine. I don't judge, I respect other people's point of view and if I dont I just move on.


----------



## angel whisperer (Jul 10, 2016)

at my doctor appointment the other day, he dangled a participle. I corrected him and he thanked me.
My grown daughter insists on pronouncing Miami as Me ami.
many people put in unnecessary comas. hey, or is it commas? haha


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Nancy F said:


> Where did this phrase come from, and what is it suppose to mean?


Found this online:

This slang term originated around 1970. At that time, that is, before the widespread use of the Internet, slang terms often circulated at street level for many years before being adopted by anyone who felt inclined to write them down. That's clearly not the case any longer of course and any word or phrase that is widely known is datable quite precisely via website logs.

The first citation in print is C. Wielgus and A. Wolff's, 'Back-in-your-face Guide to Pick-up Basketball', 1986:

"My bad, an expression of contrition uttered after making a bad pass or missing an opponent."


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Yes! Sometimes I have to read something several times to get the intended meaning figured out. It would be easier on the reader if they knew the difference, or cared. It really takes no more time to use words correctly, and words do matter.


I agree.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

fshinbaum wrote:
"Mine is when people use the word "y'all" as a singular noun. It's plural! If you don't know how to use it."

As a native Texan I can tell you definitively: "y'all" is singular and "all y'all" is plural.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't go ballistic over it at all. The two hooks are for aesthetics. It's to balance out the whole picture. It's not once rankled me.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> My husbands brother always says "break big" when he should say great big. He's in his 70's now and still says it that way. GRRR


My late husband always said verily instead of barely. I used to respond with I say unto you.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I try and not let things bother me, some do though


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

my pet peeve is the gratuitous apostrophe. So many times I've seen people type a word meant to be a plural, but add the apostrophe making it possessive instead. Drives me crazy !


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Many times a newscaster will be reporting a crime involving a single person and end the story by saying that the gentleman has not been found, or another ending. This person is not a gentleman. Who writes these comments?

Often the beliveability of a story line in a film or play is ruined by actors pretending to drink coffee from empty cups. At least put water in the takeout cup to represent the heaviness of the coffee. Also, purses on actresses should look like they have weight or bulk in them. Costuming is ruined by the empty purse or tote bag.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

priscillapaisley said:


> Many times a newscaster will be reporting a crime involving a single person and end the story by saying that the gentleman has not been found, or another ending. This person is not a gentleman. Who writes these comments?
> 
> Often the beliveability of a story line in a film or play is ruined by actors pretending to drink coffee from empty cups. At least put water in the takeout cup to represent the heaviness of the coffee. Also, purses on actresses should look like they have weight or bulk in them. Costuming is ruined by the empty purse or tote bag.


I always watch actors drinking out of cups to see if they drink realistically.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought I was picky, but this thread has been a real education !

Edna C


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I, too, have often wondered what this expression is supposed to mean. I want to know ---my bad what? As "bad" is an adjective, where is the noun it modifies?


Nancy F said:


> Where did this phrase come from, and what is it suppose to mean?


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

or even common English "usage". My family call me the spelling and grammar police!


LeonaMM said:


> Beachgirl1000 said:
> 
> 
> > And "lot's" of unnecessary quotation "mark's." Confusion about "its"and "it's" is another. It's "voila`" not "wala" or "wah la."
> ...


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I haven't seen any of the items with the two hooks, but I have seen crochet projects labeled as knitting, and vice versa. I wonder how the motorcycle crowd would feel if we called a Harley Davidson a Kawasaki. :sm09:


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

My Biggest pet peeve is when you teach children to cross in the lines when it is a red light an the drivers son on the white lines or the run the red light an the other 1 is not let people get across the start an young men don't get up an give ladies seats anymore!!


----------



## sixfootmom (Mar 2, 2017)

My pet peeve is when giving directions people will tell you "it's a right hand turn". No, it's a right turn. you can turn with your left hand or your car or horse. It's "right" or "left" people.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

priscillapaisley said:


> Often the beliveability of a story line in a film or play is ruined by actors pretending to drink coffee from empty cups. At least put water in the takeout cup to represent the heaviness of the coffee. Also, purses on actresses should look like they have weight or bulk in them. Costuming is ruined by the empty purse or tote bag.


Ditto "carrying groceries" with empty or super-light paper bags with no heft to them. It just looks odd.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sixfootmom said:


> My pet peeve is when giving directions people will tell you "it's a right hand turn". No, it's a right turn. you can turn with your left hand or your car or horse. It's "right" or "left" people.


But right-hand and left-hand are legitimate terms.


----------



## sixfootmom (Mar 2, 2017)

I just think it should be a right turn or a left turn. if you have pain and you describe it why would you say "I have pain on my right hand side". what hurts? your hand?


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

mamaseeta1948 said:


> Beachgirl, I have a girl friend who, for the life of me, can't say condominium,
> It comes out as conodinium. It's a mental block, I've tried and she's stuck on her pronunciation.
> MissyLou, who would have thought of a circular needle becoming the magic
> loop? Two crochet needles is hard to imagine but then we haven't seen them in motion yet.....I'm a doubting Thomas!


I worked with a woman who called condos condoms.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I have so enjoyed reading this post. I've even inserted a few of my own pet peeves. I just thought of another one. I read a lot and always find mistakes in the books. I think I would be good at proof reading for anyone who is writing a book and needs help.


----------



## sixfootmom (Mar 2, 2017)

I have a pet peeve about the proof reading of a book. I have found library books where people have corrected it with a pen, or looked up a word they didn't know and put the meaning of the word on the side of the page.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sixfootmom said:


> I have a pet peeve about the proof reading of a book. I have found library books where people have corrected it with a pen, or looked up a word they didn't know and put the meaning of the word on the side of the page.


I did that only once - a knitting book, and the pattern was incorrect. It seemed like the right thing to do, though in general I'm completely against defacing library books!!


----------



## looseille (Oct 30, 2015)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I know what you mean. I have a lot of pet peeves. Like sayings that don't make sense.
> 'I could care less' means I care. 'I couldn't care less' means you don't care, but people use the first saying more often to express that they don't care WHICH MAKES NO SENSE!
> 
> My absolute pet peeve
> ...


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't sweat the small stuff!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Willoughby said:


> Don't sweat the small stuff!


----------



## kmcgiggles (Apr 21, 2017)

I get really unnecessarily ticked off at my friends on Facebook, who KNOW I'm a knitter, yet find some "adorable" pattern they want me to make and tag me in it, when it CLEARLY identifies that it is a crochet pattern. Even my MOTHER is guilty of this, and she used to crochet! Do these people even know me at all?? :sm06:


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Indeed! And that happens around my area all the time. Trying to correct the terminology is always good for snarky responses..... I usually tell them it's akin to calling an automobile a bicycle.


perfect analogy. "well - it has WHEELS, doesn't it?..."

i cannot stand it when someone says knit when it is crochet, or says crochet when it is knit. at some point, when i have actually sat down to learn nalbinding - i just know i'll lose my mind when someone says, "so - what are you knitting?" or "what are you crocheting?" or - i bet this will come up - "what are you sewing?"

ARG......


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Anna3703 said:


> My radio is on all day: It bothers me to hear the D.J. say: "She came with my wife and I" or "this is between you and I" or " he is taller than me" "He wants to speak to you and I" etc... so many more...I cant concentrate on the topic when I hear these mistakes....


YES!! My #1 language peeve is the incorrect use of "me":

"Me and Joe went to the movies."

Seriously, would you say "Me went to the movies."

When I hear this incorrect usage, I cringe inside and the speaker's message is lost to that internal shiver. I know it shouldn't bother me, but I can't help it.


----------



## MissyLou (Mar 15, 2017)

yes, indeed, all ya'll is plural-- at least here in most parts of TEXAS!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Another pet peeve---when you cook on a grill, outdoors, it's a barbecue, not a barbeque! I have no problem with the short forms--BBQ, 0r Bar-B-Q!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Only worry about the things you have control over. Otherwise, chill.....


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

to-cath said:


> I, too, have often wondered what this expression is supposed to mean. I want to know ---my bad what? As "bad" is an adjective, where is the noun it modifies?


Found this online:

This slang term originated around 1970. At that time, that is, before the widespread use of the Internet, slang terms often circulated at street level for many years before being adopted by anyone who felt inclined to write them down. That's clearly not the case any longer of course and any word or phrase that is widely known is datable quite precisely via website logs.

The first citation in print is C. Wielgus and A. Wolff's, 'Back-in-your-face Guide to Pick-up Basketball', 1986:

"My bad, an expression of contrition uttered after making a bad pass or missing an opponent."


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

to-cath said:


> Another pet peeve---when you cook on a grill, outdoors, it's a barbecue, not a barbeque! I have no problem with the short forms--BBQ, 0r Bar-B-Q!


The standard spelling is barbecue, but barbeque is a recognized North American variant.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Cheryl_K said:


> I haven't seen any of the items with the two hooks, but I have seen crochet projects labeled as knitting, and vice versa. I wonder how the motorcycle crowd would feel if we called a Harley Davidson a Kawasaki. :sm09:


I referred to a Soldan's pet supply store as Pet Smart to an employee and she was very offended.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

PhoenixFire said:


> perfect analogy. "well - it has WHEELS, doesn't it?..."
> 
> i cannot stand it when someone says knit when it is crochet, or says crochet when it is knit. at some point, when i have actually sat down to learn nalbinding - i just know i'll lose my mind when someone says, "so - what are you knitting?" or "what are you crocheting?" or - i bet this will come up - "what are you sewing?"
> 
> ARG......


How shocked would you be if someone said "What are you nalbinding?" :sm11:


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

My personal pet peeve......MY BAD.....No; it is......... I'm sorry!!!!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

MissyLou said:


> if we need 2 hooks for double crochet does that mean 3 for triple crochet? :sm02:


But....I only have two hands.....!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

To quote Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in---"Look that up in your Funk and Wagnall's"----no sign of "barbeque" in mine!


Chezl said:


> The standard spelling is barbecue, but barbeque is a recognized North American variant.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I rescue peeves
> 
> Seriously though, it really doesn't bother me. I just laugh them off and go on.


What is a peeve? Are they like dogs and cats? I want one....


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

kdpa07734 said:


> My OCD kicks in when local newscasters mispronounced the names of local towns... for example, they can get 'Stone Mountain' correct, but miss Fairmount and call it Fairmont... you'd think the news crews could get names correct.


You should hear the Sacramento crusify....."Tuolomne County". I just cringe...it is pronounced too-al-a-me county....


----------



## Judy Nurkkala (Dec 3, 2016)

To knitters out there who are also musicians as I am, the thing that drives me up the wall is to see designers (who are obviously not musicians) draw music notes with stems and flags on the wrong side. If the stem goes up, it is on the right side; if it goes down, it's on the left. I know there are worse things in life than that, but we're just talking pet peeves here. We all have our own.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Judy Nurkkala said:


> To knitters out there who are also musicians as I am, the thing that drives me up the wall is to see designers (who are obviously not musicians) draw music notes with stems and flags on the wrong side. If the stem goes up, it is on the right side; if it goes down, it's on the left. I know there are worse things in life than that, but we're just talking pet peeves here. We all have our own.


And too many/too few notes in the bar, if there are even bar lines!


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> LOL The word, freaking, is used in American English to represent another word that starts with the same letter.


That really made me laugh. I had absolutely no idea what a Freaking Hook was either. I thought it was a Crochet Implement that I hadn't heard of. Lol.

Jenny x


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Just thought of another one! The use of the word "momentos" when referring to items that might also be called souvenirs. What is really meant is "mementos"---from the same root as reMEMber, MEMory, MEMoir, etc.


----------



## MissyLou (Mar 15, 2017)

a peeve is often some minor thing, word, etc. that just causes you to grit your teeth, cringe or shudder in dismay! I'll bet you have one or two or maybe even three! Possibly you have another name for it!


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

A nearby New York tv station consistently mutilates the pronunciations of landmarks in Western Massachusetts. To me, that's just inconsiderate. I guess they don't care whether we watch their news or not. Other stations can get our landmarks and town names correct. I've even emailed the station in question - politely. Did not get any response, nor has anything changed. Sigh. 

I guess this was more of a rant or venting. Sorry. Kind of.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

ifangoch said:


> And too many/too few notes in the bar, if there are even bar lines!


Do you hum to yourself to figure out the music? I can't help myself.

A friend gave me a pack of notecards with a classical score on them. A few days later, I starting humming the melody line and burst into tears. It was the piece I remember my grandmother playing most often at the piano (Brahms Lullaby).


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

jvallas said:


> Nuclear & realtor drive me crazy, too, but when I found out there's an alternative spelling: jewellery, that one made more sense.


But it's still jewell-ry, not jul-la-ry.


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

I do not like errors in books. I use a pencil and depending where the word is, I either correct it with an arrow to the side of the page or make the change, in the space, near the word. 
A grammar mistake: I correct the speaker when he or she uses the words "bring" or "take" incorrectly. You "Bring" toward yourself and you "Take away from youself" OR you "Take something from point A to point B" Commercials say "bring the coupon or ad to the store and ...." It would be correct if the speaker was at the store. When a salesman is at the store and you can see him, then it is correct. 

The above was a sticking point with my mother. Also, you can tell all about a person by the way they speak.


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

I was wondering if I should mention an error every newscaster says? It is a political word. I will just write and take my chances. Most of the citizens of the USA belong to two of the main parties. They are a Republican or a Democrat. It is not the Democrat"ic" Party. Democratic is the way we vote and the way the Government is structured. Republicans are democratic as well as Democrats.


----------



## Judy Nurkkala (Dec 3, 2016)

My husband had an employment recruiter ("head hunter" as he called him) call and ask him for his resume (pronounced "re-zoom" rather than "re-zoo-may"). I wonder if he got any takers to find them jobs?


----------



## Judy Nurkkala (Dec 3, 2016)

What about "ain't"? Arrrrgh!


----------



## Judy Nurkkala (Dec 3, 2016)

I not only hum the music but I see every note in my head.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Judy Nurkkala said:


> I not only hum the music but I see every note in my head.


:sm02:


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

My mum, RIP., used to say Bring Back & Take To so I pass this on to others to help them to remember.



judyb9 said:


> I do not like errors in books. I use a pencil and depending where the word is, I either correct it with an arrow to the side of the page or make the change, in the space, near the word.
> A grammar mistake: I correct the speaker when he or she uses the words "bring" or "take" incorrectly. You "Bring" toward yourself and you "Take away from youself" OR you "Take something from point A to point B" Commercials say "bring the coupon or ad to the store and ...." It would be correct if the speaker was at the store. When a salesman is at the store and you can see him, then it is correct.
> 
> The above was a sticking point with my mother. Also, you can tell all about a person by the way they speak.


----------



## sweetoth (Jan 2, 2015)

Briegeen said:


> My mum, RIP., used to say Bring Back & Take To so I pass this on to others to help them to remember.


Good one


----------



## sweetoth (Jan 2, 2015)

How about "should of, would of, and could of", which actually is "should have, would have, could have". Anyone have any thoughts on the new saying "one off" which I always thought was "one of"


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sweetoth said:


> How about "should of, would of, and could of", which actually is "should have, would have, could have". Anyone have any thoughts on the new saying "one off" which I always thought was "one of"


To my mind, it depends how you're using the phrase. I would say, "That hat was a one off. I'll never knit it again." Or I'd say, "That hat is one of my favorite patterns." Each seems right to me, but not interchangeable. (There may be a hyphen in one-off; I'm not sure.)


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

sweetoth said:


> How about "should of, would of, and could of", which actually is "should have, would have, could have". Anyone have any thoughts on the new saying "one off" which I always thought was "one of"


Agree


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

Per my father "Ain't" "ain't" a word so you "ain't" supposed to say "ain't."


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

iShirl said:


> Things are changing. We were taught in English class to include ourselves last in a sentence [John, Mary and I went to the park] and now I hear speakers saying "Me, my brother and sister went shopping yesterday." Honestly, I never hear the former anymore. Seems sort of like the young people's attitudes have changed and it's "me first" now.


That is too true.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Do you hum to yourself to figure out the music? I can't help myself.
> 
> A friend gave me a pack of notecards with a classical score on them. A few days later, I starting humming the melody line and burst into tears. It was the piece I remember my grandmother playing most often at the piano (Brahms Lullaby).


What a bitter sweet surprise for you. I'm sure you were thinking of your grandmother for the rest of the day.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

ifangoch said:


> What a bitter sweet surprise for you. I'm sure you were thinking of your grandmother for the rest of the day.


Exactly. It was a cool bit of serendipity.


----------



## mamaseeta1948 (Feb 14, 2017)

People are taking the easy road with pronunciation......should 'ov' is easier to say than 'should have'. Unfortunately nobody is correcting anybody anymore.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mamaseeta1948 said:


> People are taking the easy road with pronunciation......should 'ov' is easier to say than 'should have'. Unfortunately nobody is correcting anybody anymore.


But "should've" sounds like that and is correct. Informal but correct.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

My chalkboard fingernail scratcher is when someone says "pitcher" instead of "picture". Ooh, that one grates on me!!


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

sixfootmom said:


> I have a pet peeve about the proof reading of a book. I have found library books where people have corrected it with a pen, or looked up a word they didn't know and put the meaning of the word on the side of the page.


I've been guilty of that. I cannot leave it once I've spotted it. My daughter has a teacher, I correct notes home.( each student gets a note at the end of each week to say how well they are doing , or if they need help)
He is guilty of your instead of you're almost every time.


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

How about "stay out of the street-you might get run "over". My question is "run over what?" OVER is a preposition. It is bad grammar to say the above sentence. Put a chair in a room. A prep. is an action word to do with the chair. Over, under, around, through, down, up, around,etc. In other words, " A preposition is a word you are never supposed to end a sentence with."


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

judyb9 said:


> How about "stay out of the street-you might get run "over". My question is "run over what?" OVER is a preposition. It is bad grammar to say the above sentence. Put a chair in a room. A prep. is an action word to do with the chair. Over, under, around, through, down, up, around,etc. In other words, " A preposition is a word you are never supposed to end a sentence with."


Me too! How about where are you "at"? When "where are you" works.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Byrney said:


> Does this answer your question about swearing? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3949986/Is-swearing-sign-intelligence-People-curse-larger-vocabulary-don-t.html


I can not understand foul language being a sign of intelligence. My SO's son can not speak without using the f-word every other word. I think this is disrespectful to me and any other female around him. When my SO is around him, he does the same.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I love lace said:


> I can not understand foul language being a sign of intelligence. My SO's son can not speak without using the f-word every other word. I think this is disrespectful to me and any other female around him. When my SO is around him, he does the same.


I agree but what does SO mean?


----------



## sweetoth (Jan 2, 2015)

gmomgil said:


> I agree but what does SO mean?


Significant other


----------



## sweetoth (Jan 2, 2015)

jvallas said:


> But "should've" sounds like that and is correct. Informal but correct.


Yes, but because of the way it sounds, some think it is "should of" when it is "should have"


----------



## sweetoth (Jan 2, 2015)

Another pet peeve, why can't most restaurants butter my toast completely. What I usually get is a small blotch of butter in the middle and nothing on the edges. Or am I too picky?


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

While waiting for a car salesman to do something, away from his desk, I amused myself by correcting the grammar and spelling an the form he'd left with me. I found 9 errors. When the boss saw my corrections, he authorized the salesman to give me a 3 % discount on my new car!


wickedangel said:


> I've been guilty of that. I cannot leave it once I've spotted it. My daughter has a teacher, I correct notes home.( each student gets a note at the end of each week to say how well they are doing , or if they need help)
> He is guilty of your instead of you're almost every time.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

sweetoth said:


> Another pet peeve, why can't most restaurants butter my toast completely. What I usually get is a small blotch of butter in the middle and nothing on the edges. Or am I too picky?


My mum says the same. She wants her whole slice buttered, not just the middle...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

to-cath said:


> While waiting for a car salesman to do something, away from his desk, I amused myself by correcting the grammar and spelling an the form he'd left with me. I found 9 errors. When the boss saw my corrections, he authorized the salesman to give me a 3 % discount on my new car!


Love this story... :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

sweetoth said:


> Significant other


Oh. Thank you. Just couldn't figure that one out.


----------



## sweetoth (Jan 2, 2015)

gmomgil said:


> Oh. Thank you. Just couldn't figure that one out.


You are welcome


----------



## mamaseeta1948 (Feb 14, 2017)

I used to tell my kids that people who use foul language a lot have a limited vocabulary and are embarrassing to be around.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Good for you. Maybe we should all follow suit.



to-cath said:


> While waiting for a car salesman to do something, away from his desk, I amused myself by correcting the grammar and spelling an the form he'd left with me. I found 9 errors. When the boss saw my corrections, he authorized the salesman to give me a 3 % discount on my new car!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I didn't expect the discount, but was happy to accept it!


Briegeen said:


> Good for you. Maybe we should all follow suit.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay one last peeve. When I ask my grandson if he would like something to drink, and his response is, " no, I'm good" . What happened to " no thank you"?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I just had a minor rant on another thread about the word "their."* It's actually unwarranted, because the rules have changed, but I can't stand it. 
*http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=10718158&t=465547


----------



## sweetoth (Jan 2, 2015)

Carlavine said:


> Okay one last peeve. When I ask my grandson if he would like something to drink, and his response is, " no, I'm good" . What happened to " no thank you"?


It went to the same place as saying "no worries" instead of "you're welcome"


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

How about when you complain about an inferior product on KP and people blame you?


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

judyb9 said:


> How about "stay out of the street-you might get run "over". My question is "run over what?" OVER is a preposition. It is bad grammar to say the above sentence. Put a chair in a room. A prep. is an action word to do with the chair. Over, under, around, through, down, up, around,etc. In other words, " A preposition is a word you are never supposed to end a sentence with."


I'm presuming you were joking when you wrote "supposed to end a sentence with." It should be "with which you end a sentence."


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

RevDi said:


> I'm presuming you were joking when you wrote "supposed to end a sentence with." It should be "with which you end a sentence."


I've heard there's no real reason to continue this outdated rule anyway.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I've heard there's no real reason to continue this outdated rule anyway.


Lol!

I'm more bothered by some posters on KP asking for the source of a pattern when that answer has already been given, often on the same page! Instead of looking for it they expect someone to post it where they want it. Rude. I would rather read ten pages or more before asking a redundant question. 
The other thing that bothers me is when the OP doesn't come back and acknowledge the answers given, or answer questions about their problem or whatever was posted about to begin with. (Yes, I know-I ended the sentence with a preposition!)


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Lol!
> 
> I'm more bothered by some posters on KP asking for the source of a pattern when that answer has already been given, often on the same page! Instead of looking for it they expect someone to post it where they want it. Rude. I would rather read ten pages or more before asking a redundant question.
> The other thing that bothers me is when the OP doesn't come back and acknowledge the answers given, or answer questions about their problem or whatever was posted about to begin with. (Yes, I know-I ended the sentence with a preposition!)


I agree (the asking for a pattern starts sounding like a bunch of hens squawking sometimes). I think many are on KP merely as a pattern gathering source and don't realize how much more they could be getting from it. But once again, to each his own.

Usually if I really like someone's work, I just make sure to keep it in "watch" status and don't bother asking for the pattern. Someone else will in due time, almost every single time!

And* acknowledging answers given - just plain old courtesy IMO.

*Never start sentences with conjunctions. :sm02:


----------



## sweetoth (Jan 2, 2015)

jvallas said:


> And *Never start sentences with conjunctions. :sm02:


Don't get me started on that one, you see it everywhere. Drives me crazy, how do the editors get their jobs? IT'S A CONJUNCTION, HOW CAN IT START A SENTENCE?!!?!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sweetoth said:


> Don't get me started on that one, you see it everywhere. Drives me crazy, how do the editors get their jobs? IT'S A CONJUNCTION, HOW CAN IT START A SENTENCE?!!?!


Haha! I think maybe I do it a lot!


----------



## mamaseeta1948 (Feb 14, 2017)

The school systems in place, where I live, do not teach grammar and cellphone messaging has made it worse.


----------



## Minerva's daughter (Apr 19, 2015)

Ask4j said:


> I had a pet peeve once--it died.


----------

